# Difference between Indoor and Outdoor Extension Cord?



## CMF (Nov 27, 2007)

Is it basically just a matter of better insulation?  Is there any other real difference?

Charles


----------



## Elan (Nov 27, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge, outdoor cords are just more resistant to water, abrasion and UV.  And also more tolerant of cold weather.  As you said, just different properties of the insulation.  Of course, they're typically higher current rated (12 or 14ga) than an indoor cord (14 - 16ga), but not necessarily.  

                                       Jim


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 27, 2007)

My step-son is a journeyman electrician and says thickness and insulation. If an indoor cord is used outdoors the insulation will become brittle, crack and potentially catch on fire. Essentially the weather will destory it. 

Is the cost between an indoor cord and an outdoor cord worth the risk possed to your house, family and any pets you might have?


----------



## wackymother (Nov 27, 2007)

But...in an emergency, could you use an indoor cord outside? Like to...I don't know...plug in an outdoor flood ONCE? (I'm having a hard time imagining a leaf-blower emergency, or a lawn-mower emergency.) I never thought about this, but could you do it? 

And could you use an outdoor cord inside?


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 27, 2007)

wackymother said:


> But...in an emergency, could you use an indoor cord outside? Like to...I don't know...plug in an outdoor flood ONCE? (I'm having a hard time imagining a leaf-blower emergency, or a lawn-mower emergency.) I never thought about this, but could you do it?
> 
> And could you use an outdoor cord inside?



Yes...but you'd need to be careful about using something with a high current draw motor like a lawn mower as the indoor cord may be of a large enough wire gauge to handle the current over the typically longer run outdoors require.   Outdoor cords most often have a ground pin and many indoor cords do not.   In otherwords, an indoor cord may not be beefy enough to handle the draw of the appliance.  Unless you are standing in snow or water, an indoor cord should work for a light or a small drill or whatever for a one time use.  Increasingly you are seeing outdoor outlets tied to or installed with ground fault protectors per electrical codes which is smart.  

Outdoor cords can be used inside but they are usually larger, longer and not as easy to hide inside, but electrically should be fine.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 27, 2007)

UWSurfer said:


> Yes...but you'd need to be careful about using something with a high current draw motor like a lawn mower as the indoor cord may be of a large enough wire gauge to handle the current over the typically longer run outdoors require.
> 
> In otherwords, an indoor cord may not be beefy enough to handle the draw of the appliance.



Thanks, this was my real question. It seems like an outdoor cord is stronger...mainly because it's bigger, I guess. Can you tell I'm the type who calls an electrician to change a light bulb?  (Not quite, but almost.)


----------

